

San Diego: Join us for Hacker News meetup #14 (Fri 2/25) - ericabiz
http://anyvite.com/hkbggjx8u1

======
ericabiz
Last month we had over 40 people attend. Can we top that this time? Let's find
out! (Please RSVP by clicking on the link above so we can tell our friendly
coffee shop owner exactly how many people are taking over his space Friday
night!)

Want to be notified of future San Diego tech/hacker events? Join our Google
group: <http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews> (low volume; mostly
announcements)

~~~
jayliew
And just to add the SDHN wiki page <http://bit.ly/sdhackernews>

------
bks
I am a 7 out of 10 sure I will be there.

------
dmpayton
I'll be out of town. Again. :(

